# Mit C++ unter Linux eine Ton erzeugen und ausgeben



## beckmann (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte über die Soundkarte einen bestimmten Ton ausgeben (bestimmte Frequenz) und suche eine include Datei die dafür zuständig ist und z.B. Funktionen beinhaltet die das können. Ich bin für jeden Tipp oder für jeden Ansatz wie ich es anpacken könnte dankbar.


----------



## RedWing (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

schau dir doch mal die ALSA Bibliothek an.
Da solltest du genau das finden was du brauchst. In der API Referenz sind auch 
Beispiele mit vorhanden wie man sowas anstellt...

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/

//edit:
Auf der Seite findest du auch einige Tutorials zur Thematik:
http://www.alsa-project.org/documentation.php#dev-toots

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Mai 2006)

moin



```
printf("\a");
```
 bin ich wieder lustig...


----------

